# Mondaine Watches



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I've just stumbled across Mondaine watches, and i'm quite smitten with them. Anyone had one and can tell me more about them / any recommendations?

How does the 40mm compare to the smaller case? How well do the day / date versions work well? I'm after a quartz as I've already got too many autos!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

sparrow441 said:


> I've just stumbled across Mondaine watches, and i'm quite smitten with them. Anyone had one and can tell me more about them / any recommendations?
> 
> How does the 40mm compare to the smaller case? How well do the day / date versions work well? I'm after a quartz as I've already got too many autos!
> 
> ...


I know one person who owns one, an older model which I don't believe is currently sold. Tis a quartz afaik he is very happy with it. I think they are fairly generic work horse swiss quarts movements. It's the designs which are really nice, I have toyed with the idea of getting one myself. Sadly I can't really provide much more info, they are lovely looking clean watches, I think mechanically they are fairly standard.

Nick


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

This one is based on the swiss railway clocks


----------



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

How does the 40mm compare to the smaller case? - I don't have one but I'm guessing it's bigger :derisive:

I think that Harry Hill wears a Mondaine if that's of any interest.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the black faced model bought from "James" of the forum

a few months back, good lume, spot on timing, easy to read with that

lovely clean clear uncluttered face.

Can certainly recomend Mondaine, they have been around for ages

and just that bit out of the ordinary


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had mine for about a year now (the auto version) and I love it. Have had positive comments from jewellers, enthusiasts and even the waiter at my local curry house!

I was at a watch launch event last week where a bloke wearing a Patek Phillipe stopped me and asked to have a look at it.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

inspector 71 said:


> How does the 40mm compare to the smaller case? - I don't have one but I'm guessing it's bigger :derisive:
> 
> I think that Harry Hill wears a Mondaine if that's of any interest.


Yup, he does, I can't work out which model though.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

I've thought about getting a Mondaine too, but if I do, I'll definitely go for a wall clock :wink2:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

bio said:


> I've thought about getting a Mondaine too, but if I do, I'll definitely go for a wall clock :wink2:


How about one of these instead?

http://www.johnlewis.com/230478516/Product.aspx

We put it on our Wedding list, and it's great. Sweeping second hand, keeps good time, looks ace on the wall...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

They must be alright this one,s still going well after 50yrs.










and this one.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> I've had mine for about a year now (the auto version) and I love it. Have had positive comments from jewellers, enthusiasts and even the waiter at my local curry house!
> 
> I was at a watch launch event last week where a bloke wearing a Patek Phillipe stopped me and asked to have a look at it.


Have a wrist shot?


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

HereBeMonsters said:


> bio said:
> 
> 
> > I've thought about getting a Mondaine too, but if I do, I'll definitely go for a wall clock :wink2:
> ...


Looks pretty similar and much cheaper than the Mondaines. Definitely worth a consideration


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > I've had mine for about a year now (the auto version) and I love it. Have had positive comments from jewellers, enthusiasts and even the waiter at my local curry house!
> ...


It's not a great wrist shot, but the only one I have at the moment:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > HereBeMonsters said:
> ...


Hmmn, tempting... I think i'd miss the numerals though!


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > Andy the Squirrel said:
> ...


Its a lovely watch, wouldnt mind one myself, birthday coming up, might have to drop hints for the wife


----------



## crater64 (Jun 22, 2010)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > HereBeMonsters said:
> ...


Hello, new to the board and my first post. I just bought the identical watch last week but the strap is too short for my wrist. Do Mondaine offer an extra long leather strap in the same style?

Thanks,

Ed


----------

